# Royal Morphs



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Can someone just tell me the genetics behind Pewters and Lessers as i'm trying to figure out possible outcomes from these.

Thanks

James​


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

two types of pewters...
black pastel x pastel
cinny x pastel

lesser is a co-dom base morph, like pastel, fire, mojave etc...


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahh right, that explains the pewter's then, thanks for that



> lesser is a co-dom base morph, like pastel, fire, mojave etc...


So why do they carry such high price tags?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Aquai said:


> Ahh right, that explains the pewter's then, thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> So why do they carry such high price tags?


demand, + they're a combo (one of the cheapest tho)... bees are about the same price

why are lesser bees £3k ish... they're "only" lesser x spider, thats all !!!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Aquai said:


> Ahh right, that explains the pewter's then, thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> So why do they carry such high price tags?



Because they are good at making combo morphs, and blue eyes...
:2thumb:


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Think i'm gonna try get my hands on a lesser then, as this was what i wanted to hear regarding breeding from them =D​


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Aquai said:


> Think i'm gonna try get my hands on a lesser then, as this was what i wanted to hear regarding breeding from them =D​




Lesser x Yellow belly = Red Spectrum...
Thats the best lesser morph IMO : victory:


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, they're very nice.

So let me get this straight, if i get my hands on a lesser and another morphs these are some of the more common possibilities;

Spider x Lesser = Lesser Bee
Pastel x Lesser = Pastel Lesser?
Yellow belly x Lesser = Red Spectrum

What about all the other more "common" morphs, i.e.

Cinnamon x Lesser = ?
Mojave x Lesser = ?
Pinstripe x Lesser = ? 
Fire x Lesser = ?

Thanks in advance​


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Aquai said:


> What about all the other more "common" morphs, i.e.
> 
> Cinnamon x Lesser = ?
> Mojave x Lesser = BluEL
> ...


Lesser x YB does not make a Red Spectrum unfortunately.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Lesser x YB does not make a Red Spectrum unfortunately.


DOES if its the "NERD special lesser"...

you have to buy one direct from NERD or CPR to guarantee the gene...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

That's what I meant, you need the 'mystery' gene.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

so what if u use a normal lesser? do u get some sort of lesser yellowbelly? must still be good genetically ?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

tricky said:


> so what if u use a normal lesser? do u get some sort of lesser yellowbelly? must still be good genetically ?


genetically identical (unless the hidden gene "proves" to be a new one)... visually tho, waaay darker (lesser coloured)...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Ahhhhh Learn something new every day, How much are the 'special' lessers going for?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Ahhhhh Learn something new every day, How much are the 'special' lessers going for?


i think 20% ish above lesser price... dont quote me tho...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

alan1 said:


> i think 20% ish above lesser price... dont quote me tho...




Ooooo Interesting, I dont know about royals you see I keep real snakes :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Ooooo Interesting, I dont know about royals you see I keep real snakes :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:










... well, your "REAL" snakes aint teachin you much, are they !!! are you sure you can see !!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

alan1 said:


> DOES if its the "NERD special lesser"...
> 
> you have to buy one direct from NERD or CPR to guarantee the gene...


 fingers crossed that mine are carriers as my lesser plattys,woma and yellow belly are from cpr.

what would a soul sucker x red spectrum make hmmmm:2thumb:


----------

